# N.E.W.C. Annual Summer Fest Lake Erie Walleye Tournament, North East, Pa



## Tom Means (Mar 7, 2008)

The N.E.W.C. will be holding their annual Walleye tournament out of North East Marina Saturday August 15th.
Entry for the event is $400.00. With 50 teams we will pay 8 places. 1st place is $6,000.00 - 8th place at $ 1,000.00 with big fish at $1,500.00.
There is an optional calcutta for $150.00. This is split $100.00 to overall weight and $50.00 to big fish. We will pay the top 3 in each calcutta category.
This events format is a little different than our normal events. You may have unlimited people on board your boat, but you are limited to a maximum of 9 rods.
For teams fishing another event you may still participate in ours, but you must start from and return to North East Marina before leaving to your other weigh in.
This is also a TWF qualifying event, any team wishing to compete in a side pot for a NTC qualifier for the 2016 Nationals is able to do so for $50.00. You must be a member of the TWF, or you may purchase your membership the morning of the event.
For entry forms e-mail me at [email protected], or call me at 814-362-1423. You may also register the morning of the event.
Tom Means


----------

